# Frost Warning For Tomarow 8/28/09



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Frost warning For tomarow 8/28/09 for Northern Maine. I can't wait until we get a frost every morning.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We don't need a frost untill late Oct, our crops are very behind this year.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

JD Dave;797985 said:


> We don't need a frost untill late Oct, our crops are very behind this year.


Frost will be here soon enough, lets all enjoy a little more summer while we still can.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

What summer? Its been so cold you can hardly tell the difference, global warming my a$$. I'm ready for snow, I'll take as much white gold as I can get as soon as I can get it.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

toby4492;797986 said:


> Frost will be here soon enough, lets all enjoy a little more summer while we still can.


What summer Tom...it has been cold, windy or raining most of the summer here.
We may have had 3-4 nice weekends so far.
Just bought a new boat and the high is 66-67 this weekend. :crying:


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

Ya what summer..... It has been just right for me but it sure has been cool. They are talking frost monday through wed for us. That fine because i'm getting tired of mowing and ready to break out the plow.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

KJ Cramer;797990 said:


> ...... global warming my a$$......


I'm telling Al Gore. You know, he invented this internet thing, just like global warming. He could take it away if he wants too.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

2COR517;798668 said:


> I'm telling Al Gore. You know, he invented this internet thing, just like global warming. He could take it away if he wants too.


LMAO. I'd like to see him try.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Once JD Dave has his crops cut....them bring it on! ( evil laugh )


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Wasn't paying attention, everyone is having a crap wet summer huh? Hope with a little cold air it translates this winter.


----------

